
Animating SVG Nodes in React, Preact, Inferno, Vue, Angular 2, and CycleJS - lolptdr
https://swizec.com/blog/animating-svg-nodes-react-preact-inferno-vue/swizec/7311
======
kasbah
Would be great to line these all up in one demo site to test them out. After
some digging I found the CycleJS version and it actually performs _terribly_
for me on Linux Firefox (version 50) but does quite well on Chromium (version
55).

[https://github.com/wmaurer/cyclejs-
fractals](https://github.com/wmaurer/cyclejs-fractals)

------
dvdhnt
Neat. I'd love to see some resources explaining SVG like I'm 5. They aren't
something I've ever had to work with but I continue to see articles and
discussions talking about SVG rendering, etc.

Anyone have a resource they think is awesome re: SVG?

